

Hurricane Sandy Causes Google To Cancel Its Android Event - mtgx
http://marketingland.com/hurricane-sandy-causes-google-to-cancel-its-android-event-25134

======
cryptoz
In Google-related hurricane news, I'm rushing to release a small update to
pressureNET, my Android-powered barometer network, to display recent pressure
tendencies on a map (over time). There are a number of pressureNET users in
the expected path of Sandy, and I'm curious if my data can play a role or
provide insight during the storm.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ca.cumulonimbu...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ca.cumulonimbus.barometernetwork)

It's free and open source of course, at <http://cumulonimbus.ca>.

I definitely feel a bit in-over-my-head with regards to meteorology and
atmospheric science, so if anyone feels like they want to help out that's
always welcome. Email us at software@cumulonimbus.ca

~~~
dhughes
Downloaded, giving it a try.

The closest stations to me are in Halifax or Sydney none on PEI or in NB.

I tend to watch the barometer I have in my house whenever we get hurricanes or
near misses.

If it works I'll let you know if not I'm probably dead.

------
mjn
For those more interested in the storm than the Google cancellation, this
article has a good explanation of the weather-system side of things:
[http://epawablogs.com/the-great-halloween-hybrid-named-
sandy...](http://epawablogs.com/the-great-halloween-hybrid-named-sandy-2/)

(I submitted it earlier, <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4706518>, but it
died in the purgatory of /newest.)

------
jrockway
I like how the article refers to a tropical storm as a "huge superstorm". I
wonder what they would call a category 5 hurricane.

I also hope this means I get the day off :)

~~~
antiterra
The 'superstorm' attribution has more to do with the prediction that it will
merge with another weather system.

~~~
jrockway
And still have a sustained wind speed of less than a tropical storm.

My prediction is that it will rain a lot, but that's about all.

~~~
stormwarnings
The combined storm system is currently forecast to drop twice as much rain as
Irene across a much larger area (recall, if you will, the catastrophic
flooding that resulted from that event), raise a 20+ foot storm surge across
much of the mid-Atlantic coast during at least two high tide cycles, and
produce sustained winds over a 25+ hour period during a time of year when most
trees haven't yet fully lost their leaves. There will be millions of people
out of power, injuries, and quite possibly deaths (in addition to the ~50
people already dead in the Caribbean).

For anyone reading this, don't listen to an idiot on the internet who doesn't
understand weather forecasting (and specifically doesn't understand most
damage from storms is done by things other than the maximum wind speed). Read
the NWS watches and warnings and listen to your local emergency services.

~~~
jrockway
I like how you created a brand new account just to call me an idiot. My post
only objected to the term "superstorm", which this is not.

~~~
Klinky
I don't think super storm is a bad term to use. We call the most severest of
storms hurricanes/cyclones. We don't normally call them "super storms". I
think super storm suggests a storm that is stronger than the typical storm
you'd expect, but doesn't meet the normal definition of a hurricane. Yes you
could potentially call a hurricane a "super storm", but not many people do.
You could also call them "extreme storms" or "serious storms". Just calling
this thing a "storm" I don't think does it justice, and might lull people into
thinking that it's not as bad as it could be.

------
gagabity
A bit of karma for trying to step on an MS event for the second time in a row.

------
mrinterweb
I think this begs the question, "did Apple have something to do with this
Hurricane".

~~~
akozak
Can't help it: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Begging_the_question>

~~~
mrinterweb
Exactly: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joke>

